# Another new member who can't wait for snow



## koi (May 16, 2013)

welcome to the forum. it's offseason so prepare for smartasses & yoga pants.

what new gear?


----------



## JonSnow (Jul 24, 2013)

I just bought a bunch of last seasons gear on sale.
LibTech T.Rice Pro for 300
Flux SF45 bindings for 110
Burton Ion boots for 200
Plus a bunch of clothing


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

you must be Ned Stark's bastard...


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

JonSnow said:


> I just bought a bunch of last seasons gear on sale.
> LibTech T.Rice Pro for 300
> Flux SF45 bindings for 110
> Burton Ion boots for 200
> Plus a bunch of clothing


Nice setup.

Yah, we're all anxious for snow.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## JonSnow (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm really interested to see how the new equipment affects my boarding.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

JonSnow said:


> I'm really interested to see how the new equipment affects my boarding.


i prefer to see how alcohol affects my boarding. with the right amount i found out i can bomb double blacks w/moguls no problem. coincidently a drop more, and i nearly dislocate my shoulder on flat greens.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

The key is to be just slightly buzzed. Anything more than that and it turns your looseness into sloppyness. :dizzy:


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

LuckyRVA said:


> The key is to be just slightly buzzed. Anything more than that and it turns your looseness into sloppyness. :dizzy:


true, but that requires self-control, and i suck at it.


----------

